# Article: Competition: Show us your Tamper



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?164-Competition-Show-us-your-Tamper


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my tamper, it's a motta 58mm and, although the picture makes it look fairly underused, it is pretty beaten up on the wood.

I'd love the customized tamper as I use a 53mm basket wega machine one day a week when I volunteer at a local church but they only have a tamper on the front of the grinder and this would make a nice addition to the set up.

my picture is at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's my Espro tamper. She looks good, does a great job and could probably cause some serious damage to the tiles on my kitchen floor if I dropped her!

Why do I need a new one? Well, I probably don't is the honest answer but to have a tamper with "Coffee Forums" on it would make me feel immensely proud.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I like my budget tamper, it was a good deal - but I'd like a nice tamper even more







Besides, clear perspex in a tamper just seems wrong...


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

See my 'tamper' attached.

I should not need to give a reason why I should win the tamper. I mean, seriously, look at it, how can I be expected to make proper coffee with that!

So, help a beginner on the way to at least getting the tamp right and contributing more to these forums regarding his journey into bean selection, grinding, dosing, TAMPING, pulling and finally, drinking wonderful espresso! I will put the money I save toward a proper tamping stand or mat to complete the whole tamp scenario.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my Happy Donkey tamper:

View attachment 493


EDIT: A change to the photograph since it was a little boring. Here instead is Springboard Tamper!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 494


As a forum member I feel obliged to participate in this draw, unless we all support the forum I can see no sense in being here.

I've used numerous things as a tamper before settling for the Espro. I reallly don't need a new tamper but if i am fortunate enough to win I will with the aid of Glenn draw a name out of the hat to take the prize.

Ian


----------



## OptionC (Jan 22, 2011)

You will look at my tamper and immediately ask yourself "why does this man need a tamper when he already owns such a brilliantly engineered piece of equipment - one that Reg Barber himself would covet?"

Well, let me tell you, contrary to its appearance it can be a real bugger to clean and maintain.

Please help me reduce my manicure bills and support me in my quest for a tamper that reduces the five distinct points of channeling that I currently face.

My espresso, and indeed my taste buds, are in your hands...


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Evidence in itself that a new comer to the exciting world of coffee would appreciate a helping hand.

I'm hooked on making my own coffee but I seriously lack the equipment to get better, getting this prize tamper would really push me into buying equipment to match it superior build.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, ok, I don't need a new tamper but I thought I'd support the competition anyway (hopefullly an Expobar up for grabs next?







) so if I do win I will either donate to my younger brother (who's just starting out on his coffee journey but cannot afford lavish equipment like a tamper) or a deserving CF member.


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 13, 2011)

This is mine:










(hope that works)

Yep folks, I am still using the plastic crap attached to my grinder. This is pathetic enough to warrent a new one I hope (pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!)









(changed url to img link - Glenn)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's mine, came with my gaggia factory so I'm not sure of the brand but looks like it could be a happy donkey one. It fits pretty much perfectly in the 49ish mm basket.

I'd like to win the coffeeforums tamper as I'm sure I'll want something pump driven with a normal size basket at some point in the near future. Plus a tamper with the logo is pretty badass!

Tamper with my lovely Gaggia Factory in the background:








[/img]

Showing the uber shiny polished base (and my 'I can't believe it's not butter'):








[/img]


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

My nice shiney one

  

DSC02679 by awlred, on Flickr


----------



## Divine (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great competition!

Here's my *Zebra Wood Reg Barber*. It really is quite a piece of quality workmanship, but I guess it would look even better as the beginning of a collection.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Now that is a very nice tamper...

Keep the entries coming in

All in with a chance to win; and so far good odds too


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my rather poor effort of a tamper....! A cup measure!

It's all I have at the moment, and doesn't do the job very well. I would desperately love to win a Coffee Forums tamper so that I can get a decent amount of pressure in that portafilter and actually tamp the whole thing rather than about 45mm of it!!!! Also, it matches the décor of the kitchen









I have a long wish list of equipment to buy bit by bit, so far I have a (used) Gaggia Classic and that's it.


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my current tamper:










To be honest, I technically don't really need a new tamper... however to have one engraved with the Coffee Forums UK logo on would make me feel deeply thankful because it was this forum that had supported me the most during my 'revolutionary' upgrade late last year


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Because thanks to my partner, I have discovered that whilst you can't use a hammer as a tamper, you can use a tamper as a hammer...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

That should be classified as a crime ....


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, the tamper says it all but the reason for me wanting a new tamper is because "I may as well be tamping with my fingers"!

Lots to learn and I'm gradually improving, but a good tamper would help a lot


----------



## philq (Feb 9, 2011)

Going for the sympathy vote: Very much a newbie and I've just bought a La Pavoni Europiccola so need all the help I can get!


----------



## davy91 (Feb 11, 2011)

i use a spoon as cant afford a proper 1 the grinder i am useing only cost me £25


----------



## Freeforever (Feb 3, 2011)

As you can see, mine is the freebie that doubles as a scoop and spanner type thing that came with my first £30 machine, being a student I've never got around to replacing it









I really need a new one!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll sneak my entry in at the last minute here....

This is my current tamper as supplied with my Gaggia Baby.










I've been drinking espresso for several years but only recently really got serious about it. I got my Gaggia Baby for christmas past and am planning on an Iberital MC2 for my birthday next month. My current tamper I'm told will be effectively useless with this new grinder.

C'mon, I owe it to the coffee!!

Good luck everyone!

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou to all who entered this competition and provided photos of your tampers

There were some lovely tampers on display and some truly deserving entries

Many thanks to *Espresso Products* for sponsoring this prize

and the winner is ... *Andy Blyth* who has won a new Flat Base tamper to reside in his coffee corner

Andy - please check your PM for my number so that I can get this in the post to you

Keep an eye out for another Tamper competition later this year


----------



## Divine (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to the winner, a superb competition, and three pages of entries is surely a decent turnout.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Well done Andy - something to take your coffee to the next level. Cheers Glenn for a great competition.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BanishInstant said:


> Cheers Glenn for a great competition.


 and thanks to *Espresso Products* for donating this fab prize!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks to Espresso for sponsoring the competition and to Glenn for the organisation - looking forward to the next one


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice to see so many people supporting the forum, well done Andy and big thanks to Glenn/Espresso Products

Ian


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you very much to Glenn, Espresso Products and all the Coffee Forums members who participated.

Can't wait to receive my new tamper. I'll be sure to post up a couple of pics when it gets here.

Glenn, it was good to speak to you today. Enjoy New Zealand and thanks again!

Andy


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I know that the competition is over and I don't need a tamper in any case but I thought I ought to share my customised Reg Barber C-Flat 58mm tamper:

















David


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

And now WITH the photos:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/davy7/L1000273.jpg]

David


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice shot David.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry it's taken a while to get these pics uploaded. I've been so busy using my new tamper, I've not had a minute to take photos of it!

Here they are:-



















Thanks again to Coffee Forums, Glenn and Espresso Products. My new tamper is ace!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A fine tamper, definitely one to be proud of.


----------

